# Repticon March 18-20 DC/VA



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone planning on going to the Repticon @ Dulles Expo Center next month? This is about 10 minutes from my house so I'll definitely be there, but being as they haven't had one in NoVA yet I thought I'd see who else is thinking about going... as well as getting the word out there to any vendors who weren't aware.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

bump.. anyone going?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I did not plan to attend this event, but I am in the Baltimore area so maybe i'll stop by. I'd go if I could get a pair of Varaderos there  if not soon i'll wait for frogday haha

-Chris


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i will most likely be there, spending as much money as the wife allows...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

nyfrogs said:


> i will most likely be there, spending as much money as the wife allows...


If this is the one they had back in May last year it was a total wash for me and would have to really think about going back again


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

same show, different venue... it'll be in Chantilly, VA (Dulles Expo Center) in March and Baltimore in May.


----------



## Heartbreak7 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm going to check it out. I have a male cobalt I can deliver there too if anyone is interested.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I can be there if anyone wants to trade Matechos: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/trading-post/53008-probable-female-matechos-male-matechos.html

Otherwise, is it worthwhile for frog people? Or is it all reptiles?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I went to the one in Baltimore last year and it was very dissappointing. I don't expect much from Repticon in D.C. I will be skipping this one.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

I may go if only to meet dendroboard members and get new feeders, I think e and k best buys will be at this show.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i will be going to the local richmond reptile show on sunday the 20th. anyone going?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Stan, give my dad a shout and I am sure he will meet you there! He doesn't know about it yet.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

§lipperhead said:


> Stan, give my dad a shout and I am sure he will meet you there! He doesn't know about it yet.


i will do that! will you be going too?


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

We'll be heading up to Chantilly on Friday to check out the show. The Repticon website has yet to post the vendor list which is mildly annoying. I have a feeling we'll be making the trip for little more than dinner at the Cheesecake Factory and a trip to Whole Foods. Normally that's a good evening but considering gas prices...


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I am at school (JMU) and won't be back till start of May!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

i'll be going, but considering it is merged with the sorry super pet expo i dont hold much hope. I am going to look for feeders and plants and a few other things. I have a two Azureus juveniles if anyone is looking


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Erikb3113 said:


> i'll be going, but considering it is merged with the sorry super pet expo i dont hold much hope. I am going to look for feeders and plants and a few other things. I have a two Azureus juveniles if anyone is looking



Dulles Expo has two buildings, I'm guessing they'll hold Repticon in one and the Pet Expo in the other? Or is it all in one?


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

I don't know guys, is this show really worth the expenses involved? At the very least we would like to acquire plants and springtails, but it would be great if we could pick up some nice frogs too. I'm up for instant gratification shopping this weekend. I emailed the Repticon team yesterday morning requesting that they post a list of vendors; thus far I have not received a response, nor have they posted the list for us. If they are going to charge $13 a head I think they at least owe us the courtesy of providing a vendor list to ensure it is worth our while to attend. $26 is roughly twenty bottles of the beer I require to work with Great Stuff and silicone.
So given ya'lls past experience with these particular venues should we go or just spend the money supporting Dendroboard vendors?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We are going, since it's so close to us...looking for a female mint terriblis (proven).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

Just left the expo. There were four herp vendors with snakes, lizards, and spiders. One Bufo toad. No plants, few supplies. Tons of dog gear and dogs to pet. Headed home to order plants online.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We had the same experience, pretty disappointing for frog people! If you like dogs it's the place to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! were all the booths filled fri or is it possible more will be there sat? In any case i will probobly not go at this point...bummer, only like 5 mins away and i wanted to try to catch other db members there.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I figured with MARS not happening this year the vendors would be jumping on other opportunities


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

Here's the email response I received today (after we left the house):

_The Repticon Showcase at the Super Pet Expo this weekend is not a full Repticon event, just a small preview of what Repticon includes. The preview area includes about 20 tables of reptiles, dry goods, and feeders, but is NOT a full Repticon show. There will not be any vendors specializing in dart frogs.


Our next full-scale Repticon expo in the DC area will be Repticon Baltimore on May 28-29 _


There could potentially be more vendors tomorrow as there was a bit more room along the reptile wall. We walked out of there extremely disappointed as far as frog supplies were concerned, but the variety of dogs was awesome. At least I got to see a Dobe pup and a female much like mine in her youth, that made my day!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I decided not to go, i think i know at least one person who is going so we'll see if it is better on sat. I took my money to merrifield garden center in gainsville and got a fireball with 11 pups for only 24 bucks  that was my victory, also got a small guzmania with three or four pups ready to pop for 10 bucks so i'm happy with the day.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

MAyres said:


> _
> Our next full-scale Repticon expo in the DC area will be Repticon Baltimore on May 28-29 _
> 
> 
> Josh's Frogs will be vending at this one


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> MAyres said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

I went as well it was very disappointing .. i called repticon and they stated it was a showing.. to give customers a idea of what they do at a full show.. 




MAyres said:


> Just left the expo. There were four herp vendors with snakes, lizards, and spiders. One Bufo toad. No plants, few supplies. Tons of dog gear and dogs to pet. Headed home to order plants online.


----------

